# Virtualbox-bin doesn't start any longer.. [SOLVED]

## vespaman

Since a week or so, I can no longer start a virtual machine. The actual UI of VB starts up, but once selecting a virtual machine, I get a dialog ;

Window header: "Error in supR3HardenedMainInitRuntime"

```
RTR3InitEx failed with rc=-1912 (rc=-1912)

The VirtualBox kernel modules do not match this version of VirtualBox. The installation of VirtualBox was apparently not successful. Executing

'/sbin/vboxconfig'

may correct this. Make sure that you do not mix the OSE version and the PUEL version of VirtualBox.

where: supR3HardenedMainInitRuntime what: 4 VERR_VM_DRIVER_VERSION_MISMATCH (-1912) - The installed support driver doesn't match the version of the user. 
```

I have rememerged virtualbox-bin without any issues, but since it is bin, maybe this the issue here?

I have not found vboxconfig on my filesystem to try, as per suggested.

I'm sure this is a result from an world update some time ago. What could this be?Last edited by vespaman on Wed Aug 02, 2017 7:08 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## markisthejob

did you 

```
emerge --ask @module-rebuild
```

 after upgrading the kernel

are you selecting the correct kernel where you rebuilt the modules

----------

## Zucca

First try to update app-emulation/virtualbox-modules.

If that doesn't help, then try to emerge app-emulation/virtualbox instead.

It seems that virtualbox-bin has been masked...

----------

## vespaman

Sorry, I have alreay tried to re-emerge virtualbox-modules, I even unmerged it to make virtualbox-bin pull it in again. 

I have not updated my kernel since May 2016 (4.6.0-gentoo), could this be an issue?  Will try to update to something newer..

@Zucca, I can't see that virtualbox-bin has been masked?

----------

## vespaman

OK, upgrading kernel did it!

I actually think something was broken in the older kernel folder, but I anyway needed to update, since it was getting a bit old.

Thanks guys for steering me in that direction!

----------

## Zucca

 *vespaman wrote:*   

> @Zucca, I can't see that virtualbox-bin has been masked?

 Mine was apparently masked because of LICENSE.

----------

## orionbelt

I am experiencing the exact same problem mentioned in the first posting. I re-emerged both virtualbox and virtualbox-modules (in that order), and there was no kernel change since then. However, the same error still happens.

But i noticed that "emerge --ask @module-rebuild" wants to re-emerge virtualbox-modules even though it was just re-emerged. Furthermore, if i let "emerge --ask @module-rebuild" do its job (it concludes without errors), and then i rerun "emerge --ask @module-rebuild", it still wants to re-emerge virtualbox-modules! Does anyone have any idea why this is happening? Could it mean that some modules are not placed where they should be, and therefore virtualbox does not find them and produces the error message in question?

```
% equery l '*virtualbox*'

 * Searching for *virtualbox* ...

[IP-] [  ] app-emulation/virtualbox-5.2.14-r1:0

[IP-] [  ] app-emulation/virtualbox-additions-5.2.14:0

[IP-] [  ] app-emulation/virtualbox-extpack-oracle-5.2.14.123301:0

[IP-] [  ] app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.2.14:0

% ls -l /usr/src/linux

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 20 Sep 17 01:02 /usr/src/linux -> linux-4.14.14-gentoo

```

----------

## orionbelt

No news is bad news?   :Laughing: 

----------

## Safokoi

RTR3InitEx failed with rc=-1912 (rc=-1912)

The VirtualBox kernel modules do not match this version of VirtualBox. The installation of VirtualBox was apparently not successful. Executing

'/sbin/vboxconfig'

may correct this. Make sure that you do not mix the OSE version and the PUEL version of VirtualBox.

where: supR3HardenedMainInitRuntime what: 4 VERR_VM_DRIVER_VERSION_MISMATCH (-1912) - The installed support driver doesn't match the version of the user. 

(O_o)

equery l "*virtualbox*"

 * Searching for *virtualbox* ...

[IP-] [  ] app-emulation/virtualbox-5.2.14-r1:0

[IP-] [  ] app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-5.2.14:0

----------

## genterminl

check (lsmod) whether any of the vbox modules are already loaded.  If so, you need to rmmod them, then load the newly compiled ones.   This would happen if you ever ran VirtualBox since booting, or if you have those modules automatically loaded every boot.  Just compiling the new ones does not replace modules already loaded to the running kernel.  A reboot would also fix it, IF this is the problem.

----------

## eNca

 *genterminl wrote:*   

> check (lsmod) whether any of the vbox modules are already loaded.  If so, you need to rmmod them, then load the newly compiled ones.   This would happen if you ever ran VirtualBox since booting, or if you have those modules automatically loaded every boot.  Just compiling the new ones does not replace modules already loaded to the running kernel.  A reboot would also fix it, IF this is the problem.

 

Many thanks gentermini! It was the reason of the issue in my case.

For other readers - the list of loaded virtualbox modules can be obtained by 

```
lsmod |grep vbox
```

----------

## figueroa

Also:

```
$ dmesg | grep -i vbox

[    6.993855] vboxdrv: loading out-of-tree module taints kernel.

[    6.997158] vboxdrv: Found 8 processor cores

[    7.013704] vboxdrv: TSC mode is Invariant, tentative frequency 3392284338 Hz

[    7.013705] vboxdrv: Successfully loaded version 6.1.16 (interface 0x00300000)

[    7.032719] VBoxNetFlt: Successfully started.

[    7.048815] VBoxNetAdp: Successfully started.
```

Note the 4th line shows which version of vboxdrv is loaded.

----------

